# Manual focus with Zacuto Z-finder on a 5DSR



## Eldar (Aug 29, 2015)

I have received a Zacuto Z-finder, to improve my ability to focus manually on a 5DSR, using live view. The issue is that, to focus accurately on wide open apertures, I need to zoom in on the focus point. With default buttons, that is quite cumbersome and slow, since I have to move my left hand from the focusing ring to hit the zoom button and back to the focus ring. 

I have tried to figure out a way to allocate the zoom function to one of the buttons I can reach with my right thumb, but unsuccessful so far. Does anyone know how I can do that, if at all possible?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2015)

Map the macnify function button to the set button. Then when liveview, you can magnify by pressing the set button. The 5D III changes the magnification each time you press the set button while in liveview, normal - 5X - 10X


----------



## Eldar (Aug 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Map the macnify function button to the set button. Then when liveview, you can magnify by pressing the set button. The 5D III changes the magnification each time you press the set button while in liveview, normal - 5X - 10X


That is what I would like to do, but I have not been able to figure out how to allocate the magnify/zoom function to the SET or any other button. How do you do that?

Edit: Got it.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 29, 2015)

As always, The Local Lion is my default model 

I have been using the Z-finder for å couple of days and it is actually better than I had anticipated. And after I learned how to move the magnification function to the SET button (Thanks to Mt Spokane!), it is easy to achieve focus. With a bit more practice, it will even be quite fast.

5DSR, Zeiss 85mm f1.4 Otus
1/80s, f1.4, ISO1000 (handheld w. Z-finder)


----------



## gary samples (Aug 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> As always, The Local Lion is my default model
> 
> I have been using the Z-finder for å couple of days and it is actually better than I had anticipated. And after I learned how to move the magnification function to the SET button (Thanks to Mt Spokane!), it is very fast to achieve focus. With a bit more practice, it will even be quite fast.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad it's working out for you it's big and bulky but it work's great I love it


----------



## niels123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> As always, The Local Lion is my default model
> 
> I have been using the Z-finder for å couple of days and it is actually better than I had anticipated. And after I learned how to move the magnification function to the SET button (Thanks to Mt Spokane!), it is easy to achieve focus. With a bit more practice, it will even be quite fast.
> 
> ...



This is actually the first cat photo that I honestly like. Normally I hate cat photos. I first saw your photo and then saw that you made it with the Otus 85. It makes me realize again that at some point I just have to buy this wonderful piece of optics ;D


----------



## RGF (Oct 4, 2015)

what is a zacuto z-finder?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> what is a zacuto z-finder?


You´ll find it here:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?N=10868992&InitialSearch=yes&sts=pi


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 4, 2015)

This is just one solution that I find helps with manual focus: CamRanger. 

First, its a $300 investment and allows you to connect via WiFi to either your Ipad, Ipad Mini or Adroid device. Once connected it allows you to double tap on the larger image on the LCD screen of your device to better focus. It has focus peaking, HDR, among a list of other features that make the MF task so much easier.


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2015)

Eldar said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > what is a zacuto z-finder?
> ...



As far as I can tell this will not work on the sony A7R / A7R II. Screen goes dark when a loupe is held up to the rear screen.

Also why is this different / better than other rear screen loupes such as the woodman?


----------

